# WEST TEXAS CAR SHOW (HEREFORD)



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

ill be there, god willing :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*what are the rules homie for the hop pit.. swang what you brang?? let me know*  :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

RULES ?WHAT IS THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 29 2009, 12:38 PM~14328660
> *what are the rules homie for the hop pit.. swang what you brang?? let me know  :biggrin:
> *


Rules are, 

inches don't count
hop as many times as you want
hopper with the largest applause is declared the winner...


Isn't that how it went last year?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i doubt il be attending with a hopper anyways gettin tired of the crying and shit id rather travel out of town to some bigger shows


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 29 2009, 03:19 PM~14330173
> *Rules are,
> 
> inches don't count
> ...


i thought UCE threw dat show, is dis and UCE show too ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 29 2009, 04:10 PM~14330672
> *i doubt il be attending with a hopper anyways gettin tired of the crying and shit id rather travel out of town to some bigger shows
> *


if you let da haters get to you then them hoe ass ****** are doing their job, dats wat they want for you NOT to go, fuck em *fishers *


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jun 29 2009, 02:49 PM~14329913
> *RULES ?WHAT IS THAT :biggrin:
> *


*so no rules.. oky dokey then swang wat you brang NO EXCUSES* :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 29 2009, 03:19 PM~14330173
> *Rules are,
> 
> inches don't count
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14334526
> *so no rules.. oky dokey then  swang wat you  brang NO EXCUSES :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


maybe 1 rule take it lik a man


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 29 2009, 05:22 PM~14331409
> *i thought UCE threw dat show, is dis and UCE show too ?
> *


If I'm correct, the guys from UCE did the hop, but it was this show...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jun 30 2009, 07:32 AM~14338328
> *maybe 1 rule take it lik a man
> *


yes sir, take da loss at the end of da day its all fun, hopefully no is crying at this show about da chamuco truck


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

i'll be their with my ride i may or may not enter it


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 30 2009, 11:15 AM~14340103
> *yes sir, take da loss at the end of da day its all fun, hopefully no is crying at this show about da chamuco truck
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 30 2009, 02:06 PM~14341170
> *i'll be their with my ride i may or may not enter it
> *


*cool homie see you there CMC*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 30 2009, 07:34 PM~14344300
> *cool homie see you there CMC
> *


x2


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

WEST TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 1 2009, 05:59 PM~14354715
> *WEST TEXAS  :biggrin:
> *


you coming homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 30 2009, 06:34 PM~14344300
> *cool homie see you there CMC
> *


I was goin to ask what does cmc means? but now i know.must b the sea soup. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 1 2009, 07:02 PM~14355444
> *I was goin to ask what does cmc means? but now i know.must b the sea soup. :biggrin:
> *


*hahaha CMC means Casi Me Cago thats the new LOL ..... hahaha*


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 1 2009, 11:03 PM~14357881
> *ttt
> *


got any pics of dat ls


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

it is going to the shop right now but i got some before and now pictures.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 2 2009, 10:45 AM~14361249
> *it is going to the shop right now but i got some before and now pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


*that use to be titis old monter right??? does it have a black top??*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 2 2009, 09:45 AM~14361249
> *it is going to the shop right now but i got some before and now pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

x2 nice car


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jul 1 2009, 06:00 PM~14354732
> *you coming homie
> *



I WILL TRY I GOT TO WORK BUT MAYBE I CAN CALL IN :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 3 2009, 09:38 AM~14371483
> *I WILL TRY I GOT TO WORK BUT MAYBE I CAN CALL IN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WERE HAVING OUR ANGELITOS CC 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP ON AUGUST 15TH IN LAMESA TX. ITS ON SAT AND THEN ON SUNDAY MORNING WE PLAN TO RIDE OVER TO HEREFORD FOR THIS SHOW ILL MAKE SURE TO MENTION UR SHOW SO MAYBE THE ONES THAT SHOW UP AT MINE WILL MAKE THE TRIP OVER TO URS WE GET A REAL GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW US LOVE AND SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 5 2009, 11:37 PM~14389716
> *WERE HAVING OUR ANGELITOS CC 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP ON AUGUST 15TH IN LAMESA TX. ITS ON SAT AND THEN ON SUNDAY MORNING  WE PLAN TO RIDE OVER TO HEREFORD FOR THIS SHOW ILL MAKE SURE TO MENTION UR SHOW SO MAYBE THE ONES THAT SHOW UP AT MINE WILL MAKE THE TRIP OVER TO URS WE GET A REAL GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW US LOVE AND SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


good.. we'll keep a spot open for u .God bless.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 5 2009, 11:37 PM~14389716
> *WERE HAVING OUR ANGELITOS CC 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP ON AUGUST 15TH IN LAMESA TX. ITS ON SAT AND THEN ON SUNDAY MORNING  WE PLAN TO RIDE OVER TO HEREFORD FOR THIS SHOW ILL MAKE SURE TO MENTION UR SHOW SO MAYBE THE ONES THAT SHOW UP AT MINE WILL MAKE THE TRIP OVER TO URS WE GET A REAL GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW US LOVE AND SUPPORT!!! :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


hope you do homie i wanna se sabor a mi in person


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 8 2009, 08:25 PM~14417001
> *
> *


your car ready :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

wich one will it b this year


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14361648
> *that use to be titis old monter right??? does it have a black top??
> *


it was mine first then sold it to him and got it back. :biggrin: 

big mistake selling it the first time.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 10 2009, 02:06 PM~14434908
> *it was mine first then sold it to him and got it back. :biggrin:
> 
> big mistake selling it the first time.
> *


*thats a clean car.... are you gonna sell it to fabian???*


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 10 2009, 02:29 PM~14435891
> *thats a clean car.... are you gonna sell it to fabian???
> *


i dont think he can afford it :biggrin: especially when it gets done.  

or he might idk 

he hasnt told me anything about wanting it :dunno:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 10 2009, 05:33 PM~14437158
> *i dont think he can afford it :biggrin:  especially when it gets done.
> 
> or he might idk
> ...


*im sure he can hes a baller he gots it made with his bullie kennels he gots some nice ass pitbulls.... i like his monte but would look killer with some 13s instead of 26s....*


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

yup u got that right.lol

he does got some bad ass pits. my homeboy has bought about 2 or 3 from him.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A BEST OF SHOW FOR BIKES AND A CASH PRIZE.......


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2009, 10:26 PM~14446530
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A BEST OF SHOW FOR BIKES AND A CASH PRIZE.......
> *


no cash just a trophie.sorry


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14488290
> *BUMP
> *


wat up u ready to back bumper.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 16 2009, 10:05 PM~14498118
> *wat up u ready to back bumper.
> *


*for sure homie just getting little things done on Chamuco...gots to hit the lubbock show first and then weekend after is yours it should be a good show....*  :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: *pics of your 68 or not tru CMC...*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

my usb cord is messed up .i'll do it soon .lolo saw pics :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 22 2009, 04:50 PM~14551896
> *my usb cord is messed up .i'll do it soon .lolo saw pics :biggrin:
> *


*hahaha CMC.... cool homie when ever you can post them up....*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt for west texas


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS UP RIDAZA 'S HOW CLOSE ARE U GUYS 2 SANTOINA TEXAS?? BIG AL WANA NO


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 29 2009, 12:50 PM~14615715
> *WHATS UP RIDAZA 'S  HOW CLOSE ARE U GUYS 2 SANTOINA TEXAS??  BIG AL WANA NO
> *


you looking at about a 9-10 hr trip from san antonio texas to hereford texas, you know what they say " Texas is so big it should be its own country"


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT  :angel:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>lets get these show hyped up west texas</span>


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

is your car going to be ready for your show??? :uh:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 5 2009, 04:05 PM~14685349
> *is your car going to be ready for your show??? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 5 2009, 03:05 PM~14685349
> *is your car going to be ready for your show??? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 6 2009, 12:15 AM~14689725
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

how close is the show to san antonion texas


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2009, 04:09 PM~14696410
> *how  close is the show to san antonion texas
> *


600miles ish


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2009, 06:09 PM~14696410
> *how  close is the show to san antonion texas
> *


10 hrs away!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

8 at 85-90 :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 7 2009, 08:08 AM~14701098
> *8 at 85-90 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 9 2009, 12:05 AM~14714952
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up bio your ride ready.i saw -i :biggrin: :biggrin: saw.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 9 2009, 12:57 PM~14717115
> *what up bio your ride ready.i saw -i  :biggrin:  :biggrin: saw.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Who all's hittin up this show?


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 10 2009, 01:45 PM~14725573
> *Who all's hittin up this show?
> *


*we gonna there....reppin tru-rydaz* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

SAT IS OUR SHOW AND IF ALL GOES WELL THAT SUNDAY WILL HEAD OUT SO SABOR A MI WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!! :angel:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 9 2009, 01:57 PM~14717115
> *what up bio your ride ready.i saw -i  :biggrin:  :biggrin: saw.
> *


all depends on when its finished if it was up to me i would have been at alot of shows missed :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LETS GET IT HYPED UP WEST TEXAS 2 SHOW SAT AND SUN DONT MISS OUT 
















CASH PRIZES AT BOTH SHOW


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

el taco will be attending :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up stevie d u comming down for r show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not sure yet homie got a buzy week got family flying in from england for a week so not sure whats goin on yet to be honest


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 11 2009, 10:58 PM~14743434
> *not sure yet homie got a buzy week got family flying in from england for a week so not sure whats goin on yet to be honest
> *


well hope u can make it out bring the family down


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

T T T


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*see yall there... *


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 13 2009, 09:14 AM~14756092
> *see yall there...
> *


EL CHAMUCO ROJO READY TO B SAVED. :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 13 2009, 12:59 PM~14757645
> *EL CHAMUCO ROJO READY TO B SAVED. :biggrin:
> *


*chamuco is gonna be at the doctors appoinment next week... gonna be going to DR.Dixon.. to see whats up*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 13 2009, 12:21 PM~14757842
> *chamuco is gonna be at the doctors appoinment next week... gonna be going to DR.Dixon.. to see whats up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*2 more days till show time...*


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

lets get our cruise on after the show 

WHO"S DOWN????? :guns: :guns:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 14 2009, 04:24 PM~14771714
> *lets get our cruise on after the show
> 
> WHO"S DOWN????? :guns:  :guns:
> *


i'm down no tags or sticker puro broke mex si can :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno bout a cruize the way el tacos running she will be lucky to drive off the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 15 2009, 01:20 AM~14775491
> *dunno bout a cruize the way el tacos running she will be lucky to drive off the trailer  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good :biggrin: Cruisin Boulevard Style is the Way to Go


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*see yall there tru-rydaz c.c will be in the house*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jun 28 2009, 08:18 PM~14323377
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the number on the flyer is it 806-364-1549?? i cant see it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 15 2009, 06:26 PM~14779566
> *whats the number on the flyer is it 806-364-1549?? i cant see it
> *


im not gonna make it i gotta work :angry: :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hop results that i heard

chris 73"

stevie d 71"

micheal 30"


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

pics


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 16 2009, 05:52 PM~14785254
> *hop results that i heard
> 
> chris 73"
> ...



*it was a good show...... looking forward for next yr...... nice hop and show cars.....*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 16 2009, 08:07 PM~14786696
> *it was a good show...... looking forward for next yr......  nice hop and show cars.....
> *


i'm glad u liked it. thanks for comin.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

was a good day and a good show congrats to chris on the win it was close homie :biggrin: il get the vids uploaded soon


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 16 2009, 11:03 PM~14788869
> *was a good day and a good show congrats to chris on the win it was close homie  :biggrin: il get the vids uploaded soon
> *


hurry up foo :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WE COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW I STILL HAD SOME ARTIST WITH US THEY DIDNT LEAVE TILL TODAY SO WE MISSED OUT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 17 2009, 12:08 AM~14789458
> * WE COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW I STILL HAD SOME ARTIST WITH US THEY DIDNT LEAVE TILL TODAY SO WE MISSED OUT
> *


NEXT YEAR  .WILL GET TOGETHER ON A DATE MAY BE WE CAN SPACE THEM OUT A LITTLE SO I CAN GO TO YOURS TO .


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 16 2009, 10:03 PM~14788869
> *was a good day and a good show congrats to chris on the win it was close homie  :biggrin: il get the vids uploaded soon
> *


thx steve it was close had to shut it down didnt wanta take out tha homies monte it would have been bad ..... was a good hop tho congrats to all the winners in the show was hot but had a good time .


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 17 2009, 05:37 AM~14790301
> *NEXT YEAR   .WILL GET TOGETHER ON A DATE MAY BE WE CAN SPACE THEM OUT A LITTLE SO I CAN GO TO YOURS TO .
> *


YES SIR BRO WE CAN DO THAT I REALLY WANTED TO GO BUT YOU KNOW HOW BUSY ONE GETS BUT GLAD IT TURN OUT GOOD HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 17 2009, 10:28 AM~14792313
> *thx steve it was close  had to shut it down didnt wanta take out tha homies monte it would have been bad .....  was a good hop  tho  congrats to all the winners in the show  was hot  but had a good time .
> *


CONGRATS TO YOU BRO SEE YOU DONE IT AGAIN ESTODO BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

cadillac chris


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 17 2009, 12:28 PM~14792313
> *thx steve it was close  had to shut it down didnt wanta take out tha homies monte it would have been bad .....  was a good hop  tho  congrats to all the winners in the show  was hot  but had a good time .
> *


*you coming to amarillo??....*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP IT TURNED OUT GOOD .AND TO THE STICKY HANDS IF YOU WERE IN IRAQ YOU WOULD GET YOUR HANDS CHOP OFF


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 17 2009, 12:12 PM~14793318
> *you coming to amarillo??....
> *


What day is amarillo?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

30th i believe


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris+Aug 17 2009, 10:20 PM~14798624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yeah the last sunday of august.... on the 30th....... * :cheesy:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 18 2009, 12:19 AM~14800474
> *:0
> *


*wutz up holmessssss......* :0 :0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 17 2009, 10:20 PM~14800487
> *wutz up holmessssss...... :0  :0
> *


wat up.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 17 2009, 09:14 PM~14798534
> *TTT THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP IT TURNED OUT GOOD .AND TO THE STICKY HANDS IF YOU WERE IN IRAQ YOU WOULD GET YOUR HANDS CHOP OFF
> *


wut happened


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 17 2009, 10:16 PM~14800444
> *yeah the last sunday of august.... on the 30th.......  :cheesy:
> *


CAN WE GET MORE INFO ON THIS !!!  :angel:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 18 2009, 12:54 PM~14804543
> *CAN WE GET MORE INFO ON THIS !!!   :angel:
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

sup Victor heard you had a good turn out carnal.Glad to hear that


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 18 2009, 02:44 PM~14806368
> *sup Victor heard you had a good turn out carnal.Glad to hear that
> *


THANK GOD . THE BILLS GOT PAID .750.00 IN CASH PRICE I'M GRATEFUL TO THE PEEPS THAT SHOWED UP. WHEN U COMIN TO YOUR HOME TOWN.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 18 2009, 04:50 PM~14807017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*o shit what happen to that car.. thats that impala that was at the show,,,,,?????*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 18 2009, 03:53 PM~14807061
> *o shit what happen to that car.. thats that impala that was at the show,,,,,?????
> *


THAT WAS 3 OR 4 MONTH AGO WHEN IT FIRST GOT FINSHED .IT WAS 3 DAY ON THE ROAD AND THEN PALO COMPA OLDER LADY DIDN'T SEE HIM.SO AT THE SHOW THATS THE SECOND TIME AROUND.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 18 2009, 04:56 PM~14807100
> *THAT WAS 3 OR 4 MONTH AGO WHEN IT FIRST GOT FINSHED .IT WAS 3 DAY ON THE ROAD AND THEN PALO COMPA OLDER LADY DIDN'T SEE HIM.SO AT THE SHOW THATS THE SECOND TIME AROUND.
> *


*cabron i was like damnnnnn i thought that was right after this past show.,....*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 18 2009, 03:59 PM~14807136
> *cabron i was like damnnnnn i thought that was right after this past show.,....
> *


MAN I'M ON THE PHONE AND TRYIN TO DO THIS .I WAS GOIN TO EXPLAIN TOOK A LITTLE TO LONG TO DO IT. :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*hit me up if any one gots info on this dogs... if you see them or know where they are ....... you will remain anonomys.. pm me or call the number on the flyer....*


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 19 2009, 03:12 PM~14818601
> *hit me up if any one gots info on this dogs... if you see them or know where they are  ....... you will remain anonomys.. pm me or call the number on the flyer....
> 
> 
> ...


whats with all the thiefs around here. i'll keep an eye out.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 17 2009, 10:16 PM~14800444
> *yeah the last sunday of august.... on the 30th.......  :cheesy:
> *


I should be there for that show always gotta hit the homies shows last year was a good turnout should be alot better this year


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Brown Impressions will b there Hfd n Amarillo maybe try to get chapter from El Paso to come down n show their support. Cant wait Hope yall have a good turnout. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 30 2010, 08:48 PM~17930945
> *Brown Impressions will b there Hfd n Amarillo maybe try to get chapter from El Paso to come down n show their support. Cant wait Hope yall have a good turnout.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 18 2009, 02:53 PM~14807060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn homey...Don't know ya but that's some sad sh8 right there :tears:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: its good now homeboy fixed it.


> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 30 2010, 10:53 PM~17932186
> *Damn homey...Don't know ya but that's some sad sh8 right there :tears:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Primo S. (May 20, 2009)

PLAINVIEW C.C. IS ALWAYS READY 4 A SHOW IN HEREFORD, JUST LIKE BACK N THA DAY uffin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

PLAINVIEW HEREFORD WILL BE IN THA HOUSE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Jul 2 2010, 03:11 AM~17942987
> *PLAINVIEW C.C. IS ALWAYS READY 4 A SHOW IN HEREFORD, JUST LIKE BACK N THA DAY uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a hop ?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jun 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17921992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there to show support victor


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 04:53 PM~17947848
> *ill be there to show support victor
> *


thanks homie. i smell a hop judge. :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

DAILY BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Jul 1 2010, 08:06 AM~17934586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T T T for west tx car shows


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

T T T


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 2 2010, 06:40 PM~17948565
> *thanks homie. i smell a hop judge. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 6 2010, 04:26 PM~17975212
> *
> *


HAV U SEEN THE VIDS FROM THE AMARILLO SHOW...


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

2nd CHANCE GOT BOOKED FOR THE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW IN TOKYO JAPAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

MC BLVD WILL B IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 30 2010, 06:30 AM~18183719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro that 68 is bad ass im looking for one if you know of one for sale let me know



TASTE OF LATIN C.C


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548921


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Jul 30 2010, 07:26 AM~18183857
> *hey bro that 68 is bad ass im looking for one if you know of one for sale let me know
> TASTE OF LATIN C.C
> *


THERE IS ONE CONV.IN PLAINVIEW WHITE WITH A BLACK TOP.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ther will b a music vid crew shootin the day of the show for shai. rap artis from lbk so here ur chance to shine.......


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18187210
> *THERE IS ONE CONV.IN PLAINVIEW WHITE WITH A BLACK TOP.
> *


how much?


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Aug 1 2010, 07:42 AM~18197911
> *how much?
> *


DON'T KNOW .I'LL SEE IF I CAN FIND OUT.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

1 wk left H-town will b the place to b on Sunday afternoon C'mon everybody lets show Victor some support.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

One more day


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Aug 14 2010, 06:09 AM~18306904
> *One more day
> *


 hno:


----------



## CodyD (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Whats up Victor!! 
Thanks for having us at your show, we really enjoyed kicking it and listening to the word. 
:biggrin: Post up some pics. We didnt even take a camera :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CodyD_@Aug 16 2010, 06:44 PM~18326031
> *:biggrin:  Whats up Victor!!
> Thanks for having us at your show, we really enjoyed kicking it and listening to the word.
> :biggrin: Post up some pics. We didnt even take a camera :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING .JUST LIKE OLD TIMES .AND THE WORD MEANS SO MUCH MORE TO US WHEN WE CAN SHARE IT WITH FRIENDS .I'LL POST SOME AS SOON AS I FIND THE USB CORD. :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

I'LL POST SOME MORE TOMORROW.


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 16 2010, 10:33 PM~18328898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WAS THE CUTLASS FROM?


----------



## Primo S. (May 20, 2009)

WUZ UP VICTOR


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Aug 17 2010, 08:57 AM~18331282
> *WHERE WAS THE CUTLASS FROM?
> *


sho-los from flodada.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Aug 17 2010, 03:39 PM~18334602
> *WUZ UP VICTOR
> 
> 
> ...


wat up primo .nice pic


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

i think cody is dancin :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

looked like a great turnout. was there a hop?


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 18 2010, 10:56 AM~18342576
> *looked like a great turnout. was there a hop?
> *


1 hopper turned out .no cash price for one hopper so no hop.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

had a good time, glad to be a part of it thanks


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam i was outa town this weekend shame i missed it who bought the hopper out


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 18 2010, 03:50 PM~18345088
> *dam i was outa town this weekend shame i missed it who bought the hopper out
> *


back yard customs bluburban.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 18 2010, 03:39 PM~18344990
> *had a good time, glad to be a part of it  thanks
> *


thanks for the support.glad u enjoyed it.


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 30 2010, 06:30 AM~18183719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I LIKE THAT 68 IT'S LOOKING GOOD IM LOOKING FOR A 68.


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

